# 67 GTO rear bumper



## hyfye (Jul 15, 2013)

Did the 67 GTO come with a rear bumper that did not have cut outs for back up lights?
John


----------



## chuckha62 (Apr 5, 2010)

Officially, no. But there is never really a definitive answer when it comes to GM and model year change over. It's entirely possible that some '67 cars left the factory with '66 parts.

IIRC, if you look at a '66 and a '67 rear bumper side by side, they look identical except for the back up light holes. I see no reason you couldn't replace the '67 bumper with a '66, if that's what you want.


----------



## hyfye (Jul 15, 2013)

I bought the car 3 years ago and have been concentrating on the power train. I just noted that I did not have back up slots in my bumper.
John


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

All '67 GTO's had back up lights. The bumper without the holes is for the LeMans or Tempest, which had it's back up lights incorporated in the tail light assemblies. A '66 bumper will not fit a '67 due to the change of shape of the rear 1/4 panel. It would probably bolt on, but it would look extremely awkward and out of place.


----------

